# Thoughts on these IKEA lights?



## williamsonaaron (Jan 27, 2010)

I use very similar LEDs from homedepot for my moon light I orginally hooked up two strips of 16 lights but removed one because two strips were too bright for a moon light. so if you had 4 strips of 16 or 20 lights whatever this is you might be surprised at how bright it is. But I'm not sure whether LED lights help with growning plants. but if your just looking for extra light they are probably good.


----------



## spaeth05 (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks xmas...that's exactly what I was wondering!


----------



## trackhazard (Aug 24, 2006)

You might want to look into what this guy is doing:

http://reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1893337

Basically a bunch of LED xmas lights hot glued in an array made out of eggcrate of a DoAqua cube.

-Charlie


----------



## spaeth05 (Jun 30, 2010)

> You might want to look into what this guy is doing:
> 
> http://reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1893337
> 
> ...


I love the link! That is a really incredible project! I'm not sure I'm up for hot glue gunning hundreds of Christmas lights but if that's a good alternative to get extra light it could be interesting. Thanks for the input and the link as I'm fascinated by some of these DIY projects (although I must admit I'm much less handy than I'd like to be).


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

It is hard to believe that he will get enough light for a reef tank, but I can imagine it giving enough for a planted tank. I will be watching for his PAR readings. If it works, it is an deal DIY project - lots of labor, but almost foolproof.


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

Yep, thanks for that. I subscribed to his thread to keep up with it.


----------

